# Los Angeles, CA game looking for good role players



## Pappy91011 (Sep 9, 2004)

Yo peeps-

I'm in a group in Los Angeles that's starting up a Planescape based campaign.  We're looking for another player or two.  We place strong emphasis on character developement, storylines, and role-playing.  We meet every Sunday, and have been doing this for about 4 years now steadily.  If your interested, post here or drop me a line at pappy@charterinternet.com.  We're looking for someone in the immediate future.  Serious replies only.  Thanks.

Pappy


----------



## Yog-Blake (Sep 10, 2004)

Where in LA are you talking about pappy?  that might help.


----------



## Pappy91011 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Game location*

The game location is in North Hollywood, CA.  Right off of the 134 freeway.

Pappy


----------



## Yog-Blake (Sep 10, 2004)

I know of one or 2 more players here in Long Beach besdies me...  I am not sure about the drive man.  But  a planescape game sounds rad!

I will keep you posted, but i dont think we will be able to roll up there.


----------

